# Can't Get Refrigerator To Work



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I went over to the OB today (it's at a storage facility) to turn on the fridge to cool down for our trip to Moonshine creek tomorrow, but can not get it to light up. There is no AC power available, the battery is almost at full charge and there is plenty of propane in the tank. I have fired up the stove burners to flush out the stale propane, but still it won't light.

Looking in the exterior access to the burner, I can't see the spark, but hear a click once every now and then which I am thinking is the solenoid valve allowing the gas to pass to the burner.

This is a 2006 Sydney OB, 29FBHS, which we bought new in May of 2007. It has been sitting since June, but I did remove the battery and charge at home once I discovered it wouldn't stay charged due to the small loads from the CO detector, etc. Since that time, I keep the battery disconnected when it's not needed.

I am thinking that it will be OK once we get to the CG and are hooked up to shore power, but would love to be able to "pre-cool" the fridge down to minimize how many coolers we have to take with us....guess that's a moot point now tho, as it probably wouldn't cool enough overnite to be able to stock it in the AM.

Any quick tips that may be usable between now and 10 AM EST tomorrow ??

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

You could always just use an extension cord and plug up to the house and get electrical and cool the fridge for the trip tomorrow. Thats what I do when the hubby is at work and I am loading for a trip. And we turn our fridge on the night before trips and it is cold by the morning so you will be good to go if you plug it up. That is of course if you have it at the house tonight.







Good luck.

Lori


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

From what I've read here before there is a small fuse in the control panel in the back of the fridge, the other thing is to check the fridge breaker/fuse on the breaker panel.

Hope that helps, and have a great trip.
Carl


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

By the way.............Go Tarheels!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> From what I've read here before there is a small fuse in the control panel in the back of the fridge, the other thing is to check the fridge breaker/fuse on the breaker panel.
> 
> Hope that helps, and have a great trip.
> Carl


Is the small fuse accessed from the inside or from the outside of the RV?

Didn't check fuse on the breaker panel since the front panel lights are working and the interior light works...but I will.

Thanks.
Brent


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

actually since you are hearing the click click click noise then I think your fuses are ok...

MSWALT had the same problem -- just turn it off at the fridge -- wait -- turn it back on -- I think it will try three times -- then turn it off -- repeat --

personally i would blow some compressed air up in the feeder housing -- 10:1 odds you got some spider web or roach or something thats in there that causes it not to light...


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

This might be a very silly question...Have you ever run it on gas before now? ...Is the in line gas valve inside the Frig. panel in the on postion?

Just a thought....


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> actually since you are hearing the click click click noise then I think your fuses are ok...
> 
> MSWALT had the same problem -- just turn it off at the fridge -- wait -- turn it back on -- I think it will try three times -- then turn it off -- repeat --
> 
> personally i would blow some compressed air up in the feeder housing -- 10:1 odds you got some spider web or roach or something thats in there that causes it not to light...


Thanks Ghosty, that sounds like the most likely reason. I'll take a tank of air over there in a bit and see if I can blow 'er out. Can't see behind the shields to see the burner openings and they didn't look like a simple quick removal.

If that's the problem, at least it can cool down on the long trip over to Moonshine....1 hour or so.









Appreciate all the help from everyone.
Brent


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Five Outbackers said:


> This might be a very silly question...Have you ever run it on gas before now? ...Is the in line gas valve inside the Frig. panel in the on postion?
> 
> Just a thought....


Good thought, but yes we have. Our maiden voyage last spring was 4 days of dry camping. That's probably the last time it was on gas though, now that I think about it.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I had a similar problem last year. Called one of those mobile repair places and he instructed me to gently bend the sparker closer to the burner tube. Fired up immediately.

BTW, I was having the same symptoms as you and had used the fridge on gas many times before.

Wic


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

After long stretches not on gas, I have also had problems lighting mine. Seems that even after lighting the stove, it takes a long time to get the air out of the line to the frig. I turn the frig on, let it try to light, and when the check light comes on, I turn it off and repeat. I have had it take about 5 times through the cycle to light up.

Also, this thing works wonders for cooling the frig. It will cool down in 8 hours or so, and once stocked, it keeps the temp consistent top to bottom.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like you've recieved severaal good tips on the frig itself.
As far as quick cool-downs. Before your trips, freeze sseveral 1 gallon plastic jugs (milk jugs) of water at home. When you turn on the frig, place the jugs in the frig and freezer to help cool it. When you put your food in the frig, just take the jugs out and keep them in th ett. you can use the water after it thaws for drinking water, making coffee, cooking, etc. and not have to worry about the quality of the water where your camping.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Just returned from our trip to the SE Outbackers Rally at Moonshine Creek. Fridge did fire up on shore power, so we didn't have to depend on ice/coolers all weekend.

Before breaking camp today, I thought I'd give it another try on propane and it did fire up. I am glad that it wasn't something serious. We are going out again next week, so I'll see if it fires on propane the day before we leave.

Thanks to all for the suggestions and help. I like the frozen water jug idea and think I'll pick up one of those air circulators for the fridge.

Brent


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

We left for another trip after 6 days in storage and the fridge fired up after one reset.

I think the original problem is stale gas in the line. A friend suggested opening the fitting a bit until you can smell the gas and then tighten it up and try to start fridge. Hope I can remember that next time it has been sitting a long time in storage. Hopefully that won't happen any more now that I am retired, but the winter months may not find me camping very much...don't think the 5er has that much insulation.

Brent


----------

